# Pressemeldung: Shimano: Digitale Kataloge 2011



## Thomas9904 (16. Oktober 2010)

Pressemeldung

*Shimano: Digitale Kataloge 2011     ​* 




Ab sofort sind die beiden Kataloge in digitaler Form auf der deutschsprachigen Internetseite unter www.shimano.com verfügbar. Blättern Sie sie am Bildschirm durch.


- Die aktuelle Shimano Produktpalette auf 200 Seiten


- Der 72 Seiten starke Katalog mit der Produktpalette der Marken Rapala, Storm, Blue Fox, Williamson, Sufix, Trigger-X und Plano


Shimano Germany Fishing GmbH
Oktober 2010


----------

